# MISC | Locomotive Photos



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

USA

GE Dash 9









Gensis 









AEM 107


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Poland: Siemens Eurosprinter ES 64U4










EP09










311d


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

My favourite Slovak locomotive - class 350 nicknamed Gorilla:

























(There are three colour schemes of these locos so I've posted them all.)

Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410307&page=120


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

The fastest passenger locomotive in India and my favorite Indian Locomotive: WAP-7


----------



## ModelFan (Jan 9, 2008)

From Mexico, photos by Christopher Palmieri

EMD SD40-2









EMD GP-38









EMD SD70ACE









GE ES44AC









GE ES44AC


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Not my country, but still it's damn gorgeous










the Re 6/6 from SBB


----------



## juanjosagi (Mar 29, 2009)

I know that I am not keen of the last generation.

This is my preferred locomotive.



:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ If we're talking about steam locos then:

Pm36, Polish fast loco from 1937


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

Dinivan said:


> Not my country, ...


 ... but your country:


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

_Tornado_ - brand new steam locomotive running on Britain's mainlines:




























And now for a typical diesel freight scene:










A Class 08 shunter and the main freight workhorse on British lines these days - the Class 66.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol, it's such a short freight train. Is that really the norm?


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

Well freight trains come in different shapes and sizes - it is a rather short example though.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Manchester Planner said:


> Well freight trains come in different shapes and sizes - it is a rather short example though.


I suppose. We don't have much variation here, freight trains are either long or absurdly long. 

A couple more popular NA locomotives:

The GP









The F40's (I'm not sure that Amtrak uses these anymore except for a few de-motored units, though many commuter lines do).


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Lol, it's such a short freight train. Is that really the norm?


Unfortunately yes - in places that use the 'buffer and chain' coupling standard. The 'buffer and chain' style of coupling has only about one-eighth of the rated tonnage strength as that of the AAR Type-E coupling standard used in North America, China and Australia. Thus, the practical maximum car count on a freight train in Europe, India and a few other places is only about 40 or so of their smaller and lighter cars.

'Buffer and chain' is also far more labor-intensive to use than is the Type-E system.

Mike


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

^But trains THAT short (like in the pic asked about) are not the norm in Europe. Never seen one in Sweden. I've seen plenty of very long ones tho. like...








source


----------



## juanjosagi (Mar 29, 2009)

Manchester Planner said:


> _Tornado_ - brand new steam locomotive running on Britain's mainlines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a really brand new Steamer, or a rebuilt "Brittania" type locomotive?


----------



## FlyFish (Feb 1, 2007)

A new steamer? Wonderful. One of my favorite things, a steam locomotive pulling a train.


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

He Named Thor said:


> Lol, it's such a short freight train. Is that really the norm?


This might be a more representative example of an European fright train:









Deutsche Bahn is now attempting to build 1000 m long buffer and chain trains.


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

juanjosagi said:


> Is it a really brand new Steamer, or a rebuilt "Brittania" type locomotive?


Brand new!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LNER_Peppercorn_Class_A1_60163_Tornado

:cheers:


----------



## Micrav (Feb 19, 2008)

In steam, this one is my favorite, from Belgium: 
















In diesel, oldtimer, this one:








In electric, this one has something stylish, it was in use mainly between Paris and Brussels for the TEE (Trans Europ Express)








In modern, besides the Thalys that I like but would prefer in two-levels, 








I like the following ones:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*I love...*

Class 43 (HST)









Class 57









Class 91









Class 40


----------



## Micrav (Feb 19, 2008)

poshbakerloo said:


> Class 43 (HST)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First one was designed by an english industrial designer. One of my favourite too. And the last one is just unique and amazing. kay:


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Western Germany, E 103, one of the nicest locos ever:


































































Vmax = 200 km/h (103 118: 265km/h, 103 003 and 103 222: 280 km/h); between 7.500 and 8.000 kW.
With an one-hour rating of 10,400 kW (13,900 hp) class 103 belongs to the strongest ever-built conventional electric locomotives.


----------



## Micrav (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
Yes, definitely! 5 stars design!


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*Union Pacific Big Boy*


> Big Boy was the name given to the Union Pacific Railroad's twenty-five 4000 class 4-8-8-4 articulated steam locomotives built between 1941 and 1944 by Alco.
> 
> *Background*
> After the introduction of their first Challenger-type (4-6-6-4) locomotives in 1936, the Union Pacific Railroad needed a locomotive with greater sustained tractive effort and horsepower to eliminate doubleheading and helper operations on the Wasatch grades in eastern Utah and western Wyoming. In collaboration with the American Locomotive Company, the UP's design team, headed by Otto Jabelmann, re-examined the original Challengers designed by A.H. Fetters. They found that by increasing the firebox to approximately 235" x 96" (about 155 square feet), lengthening the boiler, adding four driving wheels and reducing the size of the driving wheels from 69" to 68", the desired locomotive was possible.
> ...


Eight of these still survive today.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

JoKo65 said:


> Western Germany, E 103, one of the nicest locos ever:


I got the lego version of that for Christmas circa 1984 

Only picture I can find of it:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

D51 デゴイチ




C57 ばんえつ物語２００８春


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

One of my favourites is main line passenger diesel TEP60 built by Kolomna Works.
I think TEP60 got a really good design if to compare others built in soviet union. And the two-cycle V16 gives a really great sound. Horn is also music for my ears.
Top operational speed given by Kolomna Works is 160km/h. I think it was never used for everiday service on greater speed than 120km/h.
But it would be awasome to see this pure two-cycle power from past on flyby at 160km/h.

http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-1654









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-1940









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-14885









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-13813









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-14456









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-1004









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-1114









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-12145









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-12175









http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-9416











In Belorussian Railways(BC) cocour scheme, turns a great looking loco into.......:bash:

http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/displayimage.php?pos=-2669











Don't forget to take most of your subwoofer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzC9OwG2og
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSgWoQYcitU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDyqMuK8ruw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1GK80R1Vcs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzLhabsmy7Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI6Gaep-8Yo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOy9b9vPcLI

Now comes the sad part. There are rumours on LG(Lithuanian Railways) that this year will be the last one for TEP60 locos. LG has 5 of them in service. So it might be last year to see/hear these historical diesels. Actually youtube can't play the sound as good as it really is beacuse of it's really low frequency.

BC(Belorussian Railways) has also a punch of TEP60 in service but their colour scheme is far from being good.


----------



## okhiu (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the electric locomotives from my country, Romania 

 

And also Taurus from Austria and BR52 from Germany


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

my personal favourate from the Indian Railways - the WAG 7 (all pics from irfca.org). It is used exclusively to haul freight...


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

I like this one Australian, can't find any information...


----------



## perdurabo (May 16, 2006)

juanjosagi said:


> Is it a really brand new Steamer, or a rebuilt "Brittania" type locomotive?


It realy is spanking brand new stemer A1 Pepercorn class check:
http://www.a1steam.com/
this is best initiative i've ever heard.

My favourites
Pu29








fast passanger loco build before war.
Pt47








also fast passanger loco (based on prewar Pt31)
Ty45








freight loco (based on pre war Ty37)

Other countries but serving on Polish railways
Ty2 (German BR52)








Ty5 (German build BR50)








Pm2 (also German build BR03)








Ok1 (Prussian P8)


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

^^looks very modern indeed


----------

